# Router Table Picture



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Folks, here are two pictures of the router table I built using Oak-Parks router table plans. You can get their plans from http://www.oak-park.com. I posted these pictures because many of you watch _The Router Workshop _ and wondered how the back of the router table looks like. Well this one is similar to the one *Bob and Rick*  use. As you can see I posted a picture of the front and back so you can see how both sides look. Have fun and be safe!


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks good, nice work.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work on that router table and Thanks I've often wondered how they had it set up in the back gives me some Ideas.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks! Sorry for the poor lighting condition. I took these pictures late at night and had to use the lights from the room. Later...


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Great job on the router table Boricua.


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks nice and stable too.... I like it!!


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice job! This is my version.

http://scrollwolf.photosite.com/Album1jawsjr/Benchtop_Routertable6.html

http://scrollwolf.photosite.com/Album1jawsjr/Benchtop_Routertable4.html
scrollwolf


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is a pic of the other router table that I made.

http://scrollwolf.photosite.com/Album1jawsjr/Routertable9.html

scrollwolf


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

What's a good height for a router table.
I'm 5' 5".
~Julie~


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Julie said:


> What's a good height for a router table.
> I'm 5' 5".
> ~Julie~


The height of you router table top is very important. 

If the table is higher than needed: then you will have to hold your arms above their normal comfort position, which will put strain on the neck muscles. 

If the table is lower than needed: then you will have to bend over, which will put strain on your lower back. 

Everybody is different in height so its better to measure 5 to 7 inches from the end of your bent elbow to the top of your router table top. If you within the 5 to 7 inch range then your table is the right height. 

Just my thoughts,


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

BobandRick said:


> Great job on the router table Boricua.


Thanks Bob and Rick!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Spacemanspiff said:


> Looks nice and stable too.... I like it!!


Thanks, yeah it is pretty stable, that's one of the things I like about it!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

scrollwolf said:


> Nice job! This is my version.
> 
> http://scrollwolf.photosite.com/Album1jawsjr/Benchtop_Routertable6.html
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Rick and Bob. My table is currently too low. But it's just an Oak park table top sitting on my homemade work horses, so I need to make an actual table.

~Julie~

By the way, are you two actually BOTH reading and answering these posts, or do you take turns, or just one of you?


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

that's a secret...ahh its just Rick for now.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I just went out and measured my router table at 40 1/2 inches, that is with an extension I added a couple year back, it had been 38 1/2. I'm 5' 8" and when I measured my elbow it is at 40". I raised the table to adjust for the fact I needed to get reading glasses and at the lower height things were not very clear. I've gotten use to the high table and I like it.

I have a book on "human factors" it contains a lot of good information on heights of tools, tables, cabinets, reach, widths, you name it This is used when doing designs of almost anything. The library near you might have a copy, if for no other reason then to see what all is inside. It is a "big" book so a lot to see. Now if someone is still interested in this sort of thing my personal copy is boxes up somewhere but I would be willing to get it out and see what it says about router tables, but you will have to ask nicely.

Ed


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Erm just to throw confusion to the mix I am in the land of metric ... and I am 180cm tall and my table is 900mm tall and I find it a good height. Forward thinking though - is has adjustable legs as well so I can bring it up another 80mm or so!!


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

reible said:


> I have a book on "human factors" it contains a lot of good information on heights of tools, tables, cabinets, reach, widths, you name it This is used when doing designs of almost anything. The library near you might have a copy, if for no other reason then to see what all is inside. It is a "big" book so a lot to see. Now if someone is still interested in this sort of thing my personal copy is boxes up somewhere but I would be willing to get it out and see what it says about router tables, but you will have to ask nicely.
> 
> Ed


*Could you check that book for me, pretty please?     
~Julie~*


----------



## JimH (Sep 21, 2004)

I use an upside down "T" shaped 2x4 glued to the bottom of Bob & Rick's table to attach it to a Workmate (with the lower legs folded in). This gives a nice hight and a sturdy surface for my routings. I use the same set up for my jointer planer and use both on the same workmate. It saves some space too.


----------



## glassguy1456 (Oct 16, 2004)

JimH
Could you please send a photo (if possible) of your mounting system with the workmate? This sounds like the answer to 'space' problem and it could help me.


----------



## Gourock (Sep 10, 2004)

*My Version of the Oak Park Router Table*

This is my version of the Oak Park router table. 

All dimensions are basically the same as the print, the only exceptions were the large drawer and the three drawer fronts (one drawer, and two bit trays, one for 1/4" and one for 1/2").

I used one 8'x4' sheet of 5/8" laminated particle board plus one 6'x12" piece of laminated shelving. Home Depot was kind enough to chop up the 8'x4' to the dimensions on my cut list.

At all joint areas, I routed off the laminate layer to ensure good bonding of the glued surfaces.

I also added a shelf in the lower cupboard and a switchable power outlet.


----------

